# Freezing Dog Treats



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

I was wondering if freezing dog treats will help the treats last longer? I freeze my homemade treats but what about those moist ones? Also how about freezing dog bones that u get from the store?? All input would be greatly appreciated. Thanxs!


----------



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

I dont know about lasting longer but we freeze our stuffed bones for our pup and they seem to be really helping with his teething. We take the stuffed bones from the store and re-stuff them with canned food.


----------



## melvs (Aug 21, 2007)

I would guess that putting the treats in the freezer would keep them fresh longer, but I don't have any proof to back that up. I know we freeze Lilly's stuffed treats and it takes longer for her to eat them. She's also teething right now and anything cold feels good on her gums. I even wet washcloths and freeze them for her. Ice cubes are great, too. And any adult dog I've had loved cold treats on a hot day. So, I say go right ahead and freeze away.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't buy treats for Elsa. You know what they say, garbage in garbage out. But I do freeze her food, moistened if needed, in a Kong, with other goodies like peanut butter, honey, yogurt, veggies, whatever, and it does last way longer than a plain ol' non-frozen Kong.


----------



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

dcmidnight said:


> I dont know about lasting longer but we freeze our stuffed bones for our pup and they seem to be really helping with his teething. We take the stuffed bones from the store and re-stuff them with canned food.


I'm freezing some of her treats now. I'll let ya know if it works. I assumed it will. I freeze her dog food and it turns out okay.

Thanks 4 the reply~


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I also freeze my dog's treats. I take out what I need the night before. I cook my own and I think they are healthy so I am happy they are getting daily "treats". I use rice flour, evanger can meat, egg and ground flax seed. The dogs love them.


----------



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

dusty&lulusmom said:


> I also freeze my dog's treats. I take out what I need the night before. I cook my own and I think they are healthy so I am happy they are getting daily "treats". I use rice flour, evanger can meat, egg and ground flax seed. The dogs love them.


*Ooooh! What's the recipe?? Do u have any good recipes?? My dog eats anything of everything. I'll send u one of mine... soon. I make my own dog treats too!  *

~ mad4dogs~


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I want some good treat recipes too! I've never tried making homemade dog treats, but I think it could be fun and probably healthier than the stuff my pup likes now.


----------



## cynical (Oct 26, 2007)

My dog is a peanutbutter junkie. Here are 2 easy treats you can make with peanutbutter.

Mix peanutbutter & honey in a bowl. Roll into balls. Stick in fridge. For extra special treats dip balls into melted carob, then stick in fridge. Don't really have measurements for this one, if I get it too runny I add more peanutbutter.

Melt 1/2 cup peanutbutter in microwave. Pour 16 ounce plain or vanilla yogurt into bowl. Add melted peanutbutter. Stir. Spoon into paper baking cups. Freeze.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas! I can't wait to try them out!


----------

